# Pacific Carriage Company cart question



## taliquin (Jun 29, 2017)

I have been eyeing a cart by Pacific Cartiage for a while that supposedly adjusts to suit 13hh-15hh. Does anyone have any input on how these carts do for ponies on the lower end of that spectrum? Intended pony is 13.1hh, stout, and a little long bodied.


----------

